
Scientists Find Strange New Effect for Future Solar Cells: Flexo-Photovoltaics - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/green-tech/solar/scientists-find-strange-new-effect-for-future-solar-cells-flexophotovoltaics
======
mchannon
As an expert in solar, this looks like a refreshingly honest and innovative
approach in an ocean of same-old bunk and bunkum.

